# Diurnal



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diurnality

My hedgie is a sleeper at night and a player by day. He for some reason gets his wiggles and runs around and at night is zonked... Is this happening with anyone else?

It is like completely contrary to what I have read.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

did you get him from a breeder? most hedgies begin to follow our scedual after a while like prob a year maby less. idk maby he is just like that, not all are diurnal


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hedgie17 said:


> did you get him from a breeder? most hedgies begin to follow our scedual after a while like prob a year maby less. idk maby he is just like that, not all are diurnal


I got him from a pet store who got him from a breeder. He is most active between 4am and 2 PM and then poops out and becomes "hedgie-tonic"


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

I wish this happened with me (except just awake while I was home). Pokey always gets ups at like 10pm, an hr before bed, til 7am, when im leaving for school. Its always wake him up early or get ready for bed way earlier so I can play then.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I wish that was the case here...Juni is strictly nocturnal. At least you can play with your hedgehog by day!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

my sage just wakes up whenever. She will sleep if i let her almost 24hrs whenever i take her out of her cage , she will play and run around after an hour or so she will find a corner or a lap and fall asleep but she doesnt really have a set sleep schedule... is that bad?


----------



## TobysMom (Oct 2, 2008)

Sage's Mom, my Toby does the same thing. We've had him for a little under 2 weeks. At first he would wake up around 7pm on his own, but now he just sleeps and sleeps! When we take him out to play, he'll run around and explore a bit, then curl up for a nap.


----------

